# My New Bike



## Michael Weston (Jul 19, 2012)

I got my bike and put it together loosely. I am meeting a friend tomorrow who is an experienced rider and will do the final tightening and adjustments. He has a truing stand and all the cool tools. I got pedals, Welgo, and cleats so I think I will buy some shoes. Do you guys think I should ride on flat pedals first to get used to the bike or take the plunge? Hopefully that is a figure of speech.

Photo as I read is against garage door and drive side out. I don't know for sure how to post this pic, so I tied it to my website. I hope this is OK. 










Frame says Taiwan and to me looks good. I won't post more on it out of respect for those who do not really like BD bikes and don't want to hear a noob raving about something he does not know much about anyway. I am stoked to become a rider.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Nice! Have fun out there.

And I've got $10 on the first thing your buddy does is raise that seatpost.


----------



## tetter (Jun 28, 2008)

FindTheRiver said:


> Nice! Have fun out there.
> 
> And I've got $10 on the first thing your buddy does is raise that seatpost.



that then put air into the tires

take the plunge on the clipless pedals and practice the unclipping motion a couple time stationary and at low speed to get the feel, they aren't that hard they are just a little intimidating.


----------



## Michael Weston (Jul 19, 2012)

LOL I would say both of those are right. I just shoved the post in for the pic, and I don't have a pump, but will have tommorow. I went back to the LBS of recent post and bought chain oil, a tire gauge, a water bottle and bottle holder. I priced a pump, shoes and gloves. I will get the pump and gloves tommorow. I wear a wide shoe and he was all metric sizing so I have to do a little research on that one.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats....all the best


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Take the plunge. Spend 15 minutes practicing, and don't look back. 

One more tip---next photo session---chain on the big ring in front.  :lol:


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Michael Weston said:


> I won't post more on it out of respect for those who do not really like BD bike


Who cares what they think? This is the subforum for BD bikes and you should post as many pictures as you feel like. 

It's mainly a case of prejudice and an attempt at justifying the fact they paid 2, 3, or 4 times as much for a bike that is no better than the BD equivalent.


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would also encourage you to post more pics and more info on the amount of tuning it needs.

Did the box say "made in Taiwan" or "made in China"?

I have two BD bikes. One was made in Taiwan and one in China. The Taiwanese bike was much better put together than the Chinese bike.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW! Looks NICE!!

Don't worry about it being made in Taiwan - that's a pretty good thing now a days. My new SPecialized MTB and new Pinarello road bike frames were both made in Taiwan. Many high end frames are made there.

I think BD has GREAT deals! I purchased a full Dura-Ace bike 4 years ago for $1500, replaced the frame last month with a close out Pinarello (1/2 price!). 

Really, BD are fine. And most (not all) of us purchase bikes that are WAY better than what we really "need". I would have been just fine with the ole BD frame. I just "wanted" something better. 

You did the right thing with your purchase decision by not spending so much extra $$. If after a few years you're still into biking (instead of storing it in your garage gathering cobwebs likes most newbies do) then you'll have a better idea of what you might want to upgrade too (if you even want/need too)

Congrats! And have fun!!


----------



## jackfish (Oct 7, 2009)

I find that early on with clippless pedals if you make a conscious effort to be prepared to unclip at every circumstance where it might be needed it helps rather than waiting for the inevitable. I also suggest just getting used to unclipping both at once at first will prevent some of those situations where you unexpectedly lose your balance with only one side unclipped and you go over anyways even though you thought you had it under control.

Nice bike by the way! Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Weston (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and encouraging words. I rode this AM with no falls. I did unclip about 50yds ahead of the corner where I knew I would have to stop. I need to find a trail and get out of the neighborhood too. Hopefully my butt will toughen up soon. A itty bitty seat and big butt are probably not destined to be best friends for life.


----------



## Michael Weston (Jul 19, 2012)

stephen9666 said:


> I would also encourage you to post more pics and more info on the amount of tuning it needs.
> 
> Did the box say "made in Taiwan" or "made in China"?
> 
> I have two BD bikes. One was made in Taiwan and one in China. The Taiwanese bike was much better put together than the Chinese bike.



The box and the frame say made in Taiwan. There really wasn't a lot to do. My buddy checked the travel on the derailiers, adjusted the brakes, moved the seat post and obviously aired the tires and put the pedals on. 

I was on his training stand off and on for about an hour messing with the seat and bars, then I was able to start riding. I flipped the stem last night, and it helped me a bunch, even though I am sure I will end up with the bars lower eventually. It actually right now is setting with the seat and bars pretty close to the same level. But it helps me with back and arm fatigue right now and as I ride into shape I am sure I will continue to make adjustments.


----------



## jackfish (Oct 7, 2009)

Keep riding! You should get used to it after a while.

Here is my new bike. I actually fell over on my first ride. It gets confusing when talking to a cop about the jumper on the parking structure up ahead.


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mike I had purchased my first road bike from a lbs and they fitted it to me. Two years and 1,000 miles later, I noticed it no longer fits properly so I ordered a new bike from bikeisland. Point being get it close - ride the heck out of it and adjust it as needed. As far as the seat goes you can wear padded shorts (I can't ride with out them) or get one of the gel covers until your a little tough end up ...enjoy


----------

